# Retired Local 720 hand



## CenterSpot (Jul 18, 2009)

Howdy!

Just one of the old hands from Vegas.
1974 -1995
Stage Electrician and what all.

I was remembering a piece of jewelry I bought for a girlfriend (MGM Hallelujah Dancing Nude) from a fellow stagehand. Oldtimers is causing me to have difficulty remembering his name, but I can see his face in my mind.
He had a small business doing staging and other things that I believe he called "Black Horse Productions".

Anyone recall who I mean?


----------



## CenterSpot (Jul 18, 2009)

I just remembered his first name.

Don.

Tall guy, probably 6'3" +/-.
Clean shaven, no moustache, military haircut or maybe a left to right combover.

Cowboy kind of guy.


----------



## avkid (Jul 18, 2009)

Try posting this on Roadie.net 2.0 , alot of old roadies and stagehands hang out there.
(the ones who have figured out the internet anyway)


----------



## CenterSpot (Jul 19, 2009)

avkid said:


> Try posting this on Roadie.net 2.0 , alot of old roadies and stagehands hang out there.
> (the ones who have figured out the internet anyway)



thanks, avkid, I'll check it out.


----------



## CenterSpot (Jul 19, 2009)

avkid said:


> Try posting this on Roadie.net 2.0 , alot of old roadies and stagehands hang out there.
> (the ones who have figured out the internet anyway)




ps.
I helped build the internet. Screw Algore.


----------

